# Saturday Watches



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Starting with a Tuna on a Greg Stevens.

Alasdair


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting reflection of the subdials off the camera lens onto the hands, lens was sitting on the crystal


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Been "up north" all week at a cabin on a lake with the family...don't get back home 'til Wednesday....BLISS!!! :yes:

Showed the boy how to make smores last night...










...and, more importantly, how to douse the flames when you burn the marshmellow. 










Brought six watches with me. 

It was this on Friday for some boatin' and fishin'...










...and it'll be this in the morning for some more fishin'...










Life is Good. :beach:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Still wearing the Divex for work


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Orient "Blue Mako" on bracelet today:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Still wearing the Divex for work


This again today.......for now..............










as I have an impending delivery................A Divex 500m 

Just off to the sorting office to pick it up now. Will post piccys later


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

This for me today, Aristo, a superb German timekeeper, and so light to wear


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Starting with this today, but will swap later when hopefully a couple of pressies arrive with the postie


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I seem to be wearing this one a lot


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with this one today - but will certainly be changing once the postie has been......oh the anticipation


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Alpha today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing the PloProf for ages now..


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This today, really must get a Toshi for it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Giving this some wrist time today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I told myself I'd put a different watch on this morning....... but I don't want to 

So I've just chamged the strap.....


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you like it Rich  - I do!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Football season starts here today.

Citizen Eco World timer


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

*Poljot Strela*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RLT MP this morning


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Citizen to start the day.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Going with Revue Thommen today:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Manage to prise the Doxa off of my wrist and have now changed over to this:

Oris TT1










Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Same watch, new picture


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

well one arrived with postie so swapped to this for the moment


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

andy s said:


> Citizen to start the day.


That's an intersting Citizen andy, 1980's?


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

My 1000m diver on a new strap


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

Starting off with the monster because I'm pottering around the garden (beautiful day in Glasgow)










Then I'm off to a BBQ later today and think I will change to the breitling seawolf chrono










or the MLC milestone (mine has the arabic numbers)


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Haven't worn this in a while










RLT 6


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The '69 today



















:rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started the day with this...



Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997.










& have just swappped over to this...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










1


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love that big orange Squale Graham.

I'm still wearing my latest arrival. My Stowa MO.










This is such a nice watch. Makes me realise how much I missed the last Stowa I had.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

cosmic again so far today










finally got around to that bottle of wine last night, left over from me party last month.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Currently whilst Aelwen is sleeping...










...then will change to the SBPG001 once the monster awakes!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Grande Date for today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still this...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

JoT said:


> RLT MP this morning


That looks good on a NATO 

Might give mine a try once I get home and can change watches 

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Like a few others today I have changed to this as soon as the postie arrived 








:wub:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seiko 6309 PVD


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Tiger today or since thursday, love it.

Simon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill B said:


> Seiko 6309 PVD


now that i like


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Decorating the downstairs loo  so...


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

My new find at $14 cdn!!


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Paul H. said:


> My new find at $14 cdn!!


Helluva buy, that one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Defender said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > RLT MP this morning
> ...





MarkDavey said:


> Like a few others today I have changed to this as soon as the postie arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s been sometime since we`ve had a new RLT but by the looks of those photos the wait was worth it :rltb:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Been wearing my RLT 11 all day - well, for the last 2 days actually. Its so comfortable I don't even think of taking it off once its on.










I'm off to a BBQ / pool party tonight so I'm taking no chances with it and putting on my trust Tissot T-Touch in case we get a bit 'rowdy' after a few beers and someone ends up in the pool


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2.TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s.*










Looks a wee bit Subby to me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Off to a wedding reception tonight so wearing this.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this now...
> 
> *Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2.TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s.*
> 
> ...


What is that strap, Mach? I need some!

I'm trying this old Alpha on a (leather) strap.

Sorry.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Removed most of the paint from me... time for a well deserved pint or three on this lovely summer's eve,

so have swapped to this:










There's lovely for you!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this now...
> ...


It came with my Brietling Shark & has the B`ling wings logo inside. You could try one of Roy`s Â£6.95 Kevlar style rubber waterproof straps see 8th down HERE :rltb:

Cool Alpha BTW, I really must get one of these sometime...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Going to have a go with this tonight, haven't worn it for a while


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

New arrival for me today :man_in_love:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

One of my first today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> One of my first today


You know with the sword hands & without the HEV (or at least if Omega made it flush with the case as Brietling manage to do) the SMP300 wouldn`t be a bad looking watch :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this now....


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Some cracking watches and photography in this thread. Keep it up!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this now....


Not my normal cup of tea but I liked that a lot when I actually saw it in the metal, I was surprised, nice watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Put this one on now; it really makes a nice change from all the metal bracelets that I've been wearing for the last couple of weeks :yes:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Busy day cutting grass painting fence .First football game off the season extra time to beat a lower division team going to be a long season again.

Wore Seiko SQ50 to the game


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing my 6139


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP today.

Bertrand


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

This today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makky said:


> This today


very cool mod that...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

swapped to this while fixing that bloody garage door (again).










it looks much better on the hirsch carbon (the watch not the door), the tropical is now on my citizen chrono.

and now in this for the evening










ttfn


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Been "up north" all week at a cabin on a lake with the family...don't get back home 'til Wednesday....BLISS!!! :yes:
> 
> Showed the boy how to make smores last night...
> 
> ...


Love the Omega

Want one but other aims y i want rid o SD.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Been wearing my RLT 11 all day - well, for the last 2 days actually. Its so comfortable I don't even think of taking it off once its on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been wearing my RLT11 since Tuesday great day watch have it on a blue rubber deployment from Roy works really well must get some pictures up


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Started the day with the 3538 (which I've now put on rubber):



















Now wearing my 3706:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Zenith allegro F300 is getting a run today.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Bill B said:


> Seiko 6309 PVD


Hmmmmmm


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Been wearing my 6139


As Hylda Baker would say, 'You're going to have to get new little hand for that watch, Neal'.  V nice.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

delays said:


> Some cracking watches and photography in this thread. Keep it up!


I agree! I'm drooling.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Started the day with the 3538 (which I've now put on rubber):


Put my 3536 on the IWC rubber too...didn't think I'd like it much at first, but it's a great summertime combo. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Felt like a bit of colour so swapped over to this...

*Orient CEM65006D`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one is a pure beauty.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this now...
> 
> *Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2.TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

MarkDavey said:


> Like a few others today I have changed to this as soon as the postie arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark - that is a seriously great picture. Roy could sell this watch a 100 times over just on this picture alone - just superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

I was wearing this to support Williams in the GP...










I do like the look of these RLT watches though. I don't really know what the deal is here - is this site owned by the bloke who makes them? I was pointed here by another forum - finding it very helpful and informative so far - but don't really know what's what yet.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

> Mark - that is a seriously great picture. Roy could sell this watch a 100 times over just on this picture alone - just superb! :thumbsup:


Thanks Stuart! - TBH Roy deserves to sell this watch 100 times over, it's a seriously great watch


----------

